# Potassium sensitivity test



## med-biller (May 24, 2008)

I have a provider that is going to perform this on a patient next week so I need to find out if anyone else has billed these or not.  I believe it is being done for a diagnosis related to interstitial cystitis but can't be positive of that just yet.  Thought I would get a jump start on coding.  Any ideas?


----------



## cannspurr (May 30, 2008)

*potassium sensitivity test*

we have done pst for a few years.  I have used 51700 plus supplies j3480, j7040 and a4351.  the cathetar code a4351 gets paid about 1/2 of the time.
watch the units for the supplies.


----------



## med-biller (May 31, 2008)

She codes the "bladder washes" for treatment of interstitial cystitis this way.  Apparently one in the same procedures.  Interesting.....Thanks for the information.


----------

